# Good bye Buddy



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

[siteimg]413[/siteimg]

With tears in my eyes....I have to say good bye. The 16 years flew bye. I only wish I had one more time to run with you in the fields.

This guy retrieved more ducks for me than some people have seen. 
A stray that became a part of our family, and had nothin but love for us.
You will be missed!!!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Maverick, you'll always have your memories. :run:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sorry to hear it Mav!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nick will be missed.


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Sorry for your loss, Mav. I lost a good 4 legged friend, myself, about a year and a half ago. I still miss her even after getting my new one. :-?


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Sorry to hear that


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss. Sometimes you can be closer to a good dog than a lot of people.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Mav. Hang in there!! if you need anything let us know!

Bob


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your loss Mav. That's a hard thing to go through.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Very sorry for the loss Mav. Whoever came up with the term "man's best friend" knew what they were talking about.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Sorry to hear this Mav, holy moly 16 years... that is one hell of a good long life. The tears will eventually turn into smiles when you remember all the great times.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 
They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together....

Author unknown...

You have my prayers. It takes me many years to get over the loss of my best friends.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Very very sorry. Bummer. If people were as good as dogs this would be a better place. Your pup had a good home. That is the best we can do.


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

Sorry man, I know exactly how you feel....


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Sorry about the loss of your dog Mav.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Mav. thank you for letting your friends know of our loss, Yes Nick was a GREAT DOG, FRIEND, AND HUNTER. He loved children and anyone that came through our doors. He always had a wag on his tail, his eyes and face with his big ears falling along the side of his face, had you love him immediately. He was truelly a gift to us, and we were so truelly blessed to have him come into our lives when we got him... we all have to remember to appreciate every moment we have in life with our PETS and our LOVED ONES and never take a day for granted. THANK YOU NICK FOR ALL THE SMILES AND JOY YOU GAVE YOUR FAMILY, THE MEMORIES WILL ALWAYS BE IN OUR HEARTS. ( Maverick's Mom)


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Condolences to the whole family - Nick had a good one and undoubtedly enjoyed his time here as much as any dog could.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Very sorry to hear of the loss of your trusted friend and companion. The news brings tears to my eyes as I recall the loyal hunting companions I have had to part with over the years.

"_If dogs don't go to heaven, when I die I want to go where they do_!" - Author Unknown


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Sorry Mav......hang in there buddy!!!!!


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

Mav. my thoughts go out to the whole family as it is so hard to say goodbye to such loyal friends. I still miss Reba, but often find myself thinking about and thankful for having such a great dog in our lives. The loss is not easy, but 16 years of memories is something to truly be thankful for. Nick couldn't have had a better family and you can take comfort in the fact he got to do what he loved for years. Again my thoughts are with you guys!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Sorry to hear of the loss Mav. I can only hope to get 16 good years out of Remmi...........for the friend she has become, not because of the hunting.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I understand your sadness as my hunting partner Bones is turning 10 this year and has spine complications that are really going to restrict his hunting. I have always hunted with a dog, I hope Nick has found a field full of pheasants and the waterfowl keep hitting the ground all around him.. Sorry for your loss... Reg


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your buddy! I already dread the day mine goes away.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Maverick, I'm sorry for your loss, it is awful to lose an old friend. We had to put our old dog down about 1 year ago (she developed cancer), when I think about her now, its all about the good times. Hang in there, it'll get easier!

Sasha and Abby- that is one of the nicest tributes I've ever seen, thanks for posting it!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Mav,

Sorry for the loss. I have 2 black labs myself. I dread the day. However, remember the great times you had with him! No one can ever take those away from you...

tad

On a side note...it is great to see the members and guests of this site provide their caring thoughts with you...even though they may be the same ones who disagree with you in another forum...you all are great people.


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

That's a tough thing to get over, Mav. Sorry to hear about your Family's loss. But, eventually, it'll get easier.

Chad


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

Hey Maverick,

My sympathy to you concerning the loss of your hunting buddy.

The first year we bought our house in ND I brought my 11 year old lab "Shannon" out for the maiden voyage. We went out scouting the first day and upon checking a spot out my friend shot a duck which naturally a lab will retrieve. After an easy 30 yard land retrieve my dog layed down at my feet and had a massive heart attack. She was dead 8 hours later. I buried her in ND, her camo collar and all. She died doing what she not only did best but also what she loved doing. Quite frankly I couldn't have asked for a better way for her to go. It was hard but I'm sure somewhere out in one of those ND sleughs, Shannon and Nick are out there with all the other four legged hunting buddies lost too early doing what they do best.... chasin' birds. I know they say animals don't go to heaven but somewhere in my simple mind I can't imagine our good Lord not saving a spot for our dedicated friends.

God bless and hang in there Mav....


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Mav&old hunter,Sorry to hear about your loss,I went through it myself a while back.Hopefully,in time,you can get a new pup.


----------

